# POLICE before I am legal



## socalledchad (Dec 21, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone had this problem as im a bit worried. I applied 6 days ago and sent everything into MI state. I do smoke to ease the pain and now Im not legal and the GOV has my name and address. Has anyone ever heard of someone getting in trouble just after they sent in there apps but before they accepted.? Thanks!!!


----------



## kindfarms420 (Dec 21, 2011)

socalledchad said:


> I am wondering if anyone had this problem as im a bit worried. I applied 6 days ago and sent everything into MI state. I do smoke to ease the pain and now Im not legal and the GOV has my name and address. Has anyone ever heard of someone getting in trouble just after they sent in there apps but before they accepted.? Thanks!!!


just dont be a dumbass about it and you wont have anything to worry about ive had my card for over a year and havent had any problems..the police don't have your info the state does.. people that have problems usually bring it upon themselves.. just chill you'll be fine


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 4, 2012)

The OP isnt talking about when he has it, but in the mean time. Someone reads his paperwork and thinks "he smokes mjane" and comes in and does the nasty. "Dont be a dumbass" is shitty advice.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 4, 2012)

i think theres way to many people in your shoes at any givin time to worry about it....peace


----------



## IcantGrow (Feb 19, 2012)

you will be good , only thing to keep a eye on is power and smell ... do u have carbon filters ? wats your power bill ?


----------



## chongsbuddy (Feb 19, 2012)

id back off till i was legal,no sense screwing your legal chances and on top of that possibly seeing jail time!you can wait a couple months....i am!sent my paperwork in on december 23rd and im still waiting and NOT GROWING,im not wrecking my chances cause i have no discipline!


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 30, 2012)

relax. Long as no smell leaks out they still need warrant to search


----------

